# Would USB Type-C to HDMI cable work on Gentoo?

## davidshen84

Hi,

I have a Dell XPS 13 laptop which does not have a build-int VGA/HDMI port. The Dell DisplayLink adapter is awful and the video feature does not work on Gentoo. I wonder if https://www.amazon.ca/Cable-Matters-Multiport-Thunderbolt-Compatible/dp/B01C316EIK/ref=sr_1_4/157-2088414-6067145?ie=UTF8&qid=1489210065&sr=8-4&keywords=usb-c+to+vga+adapter would work on Gentoo. What kernel features do I need?

Thanks.

----------

## Voltago

You'd need to find out what graphics device is inside the adapter in question. If the Dell thing is something like this

http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=ie&l=en&s=dhs&cs=iedhs1&sku=492-BBNU

it could very well be that it's using the same chips and would need the same driver.

----------

## davidshen84

Err...yeah, that's what I am worry about. The DisplayLink driver requires DKML, which is maintained by Dell, which is not in mainstream Gentoo repo.

----------

